# DCC Sound decoder



## Rajeshtriz (Apr 26, 2018)

Hi All,

I'm very new to model rail thing and is starting from the beginning. I own a Bachmann Digital commander ready set with 2 locos, both are DCC ready but NO sound, DCC-equipped EMD GP40 locomotive and EMD FT-A locomotive.
(( https://www.amazon.com/Bachmann-Trains-Digital-Commander-Ready/dp/B000BPPNWE ))

I was trying to install a *sound ONLY decoder in EMD GP40*. Can somebody please help me out with the selection of a possibly good and reasonably cost effective sound decoder. Have looked in to some of the sound decoders like soundtraxx, loksound,etc, but don't know which suits my need!

Thanks and regards,
Rajesh


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm the last guy you'd call an expert on this stuff, but I don't think you can install a "sound only" decoder on top of a "motor only" (for lack of a better term) without significant surgery. You have to replace the previous decoder.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Most DCC sound decoders also function as the
main motor decoder. The sound decoder would
replace that installed by Bachmann. Be aware
you may have to machine the frame of these
locos to install a speaker.

There is at least one sound ADD ON decoder.

Check it and other sound decoders here:

http://www.sbs4dcc.com/tutorialstipstricks/hoscalesounddecodersummary.html

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

DonR said:


> Most DCC sound decoders also function as the
> main motor decoder. The sound decoder would
> replace that installed by Bachmann. Be aware
> you may have to machine the frame of these
> ...


Good to know that there is such a thing as a sound add on. I didn't, until a few minutes ago.


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

I actually have the GP40 dcc ready (well, it was.. Ha ha ha).. But anyhow, I ended up installing the soundtraxx Tsunami2 EMD decoder. It was an easy install, with the exception of the stock lights I had to replace with 3mm led units(for some of reason, I cannot get the resistors right with the stock Bachmann led units, so I always burn them up). I did not have to grind my frame (I probably should have though to make the fit better, and it really would have been easier) to fit a speaker, and it's mounted in the front

But, for that little bit of a hassle, the sound and options are enormous with the decoder replacement(probably more options than your controller can change if I remember correctly, but that's another completely different topic). The decoder itself is easy to install. Probably 30 to 40 minutes,as long as you don't have the "burn out led" curse like I do. But if I were to do it all over, honestly, I would route the speaker wire to the boxcar behind the locomotive, or would have ground the frame a little.. But it's pretty much just simple soldering with a fairly fine tip to make it easier..

But it's a worthwhile investment for sure.. I would, as mentioned, look at the loksound decoders also, as they are highly rated.. And the side kick and positive, is that honestly, the engines run better with the upgraded decoders versus the bachmann decoders (so much that I have switched all my Bachmann decoders out and couldn't be happier). Even the 20.00 decoders run better than the bachmann stock ones. So it's really a win, win situation as long as you can do the soldering.. And for that locomotive, there is a drop in (so to speak) sound decoder..

Hope this helps.. 

Sent from my Note8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajeshtriz (Apr 26, 2018)

Thanks everyone for the quick reply.
I've gone through some of the decoders available today and has found 
"Soundtraxx 882004 ECO-PNP for Diesel Digital Sound Decoder HO Scale", which is comparatively cheaper than the Tsunami sound decoder. 

@MatroxD - But I dont know whether to replace the entire default decoder provided with the loco. Is this ECO-PNP decoder is a full decoder or a sound only decoder?
Couldnt found any spare space to fit in the speaker. Attaching the image of my loco here with.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Rajeshtriz said:


> Thanks everyone for the quick reply.
> I've gone through some of the decoders available today and has found
> "Soundtraxx 882004 ECO-PNP for Diesel Digital Sound Decoder HO Scale", which is comparatively cheaper than the Tsunami sound decoder.
> 
> ...


I don't see an image, but that may be due to your post count. IIRC, you need 10 posts before you can post pix.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The Soundtraxx sound decoder that you are considering
would replace the existing decoder. If you remove it
carefully you may be able to install it in a loco you
may get in the future.

http://www.soundtraxx.com/dsd/econami/eco200.php

Don


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

Rajeshtriz said:


> Thanks everyone for the quick reply.
> I've gone through some of the decoders available today and has found
> "Soundtraxx 882004 ECO-PNP for Diesel Digital Sound Decoder HO Scale", which is comparatively cheaper than the Tsunami sound decoder.
> 
> ...


Any decoder you buy is going to replace the decoder you have in there.. And the econami decoder is a full fledged sound decoder(of course it has the drive components too), and it is actually smaller than the stock decoder. So there will be a little room when you install it. I have an Alco with an econami in it.. 



Sent from my Note8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajeshtriz (Apr 26, 2018)

Hi All,

Thank you very much guys for the wholehearted support.

So wrapping up, 
1. In my list there are 2 decoders now. ECO-PNP and ECO-200. Of these which one is easy to install?
2. Selecting either one and I've to replace the stock decoder shown in the link. (https://www.dropbox.com/s/0imv31pytzvjqlr/dd.jpg?dl=0)
3. Wasn't able to find Bachmann in compatibility list in the installation guide, hope it suits, right?

Thanks again,
Rajesh


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

Ready to install honestly is going to depend on how good you are with a soldering iron. The pnp for a first install would be my suggestion honestly.. And did you go to the decoder selector? Because Bachmann is indeed listed. I grabbed a screen for you... Hopefully you can make it out... 

Update :here is s link. I don't think the screen was that great :

http://www.soundtraxx.com/choose/step1.php?s=HO-Bachmann

Sent from my Note8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajeshtriz (Apr 26, 2018)

MatroxD said:


> Ready to install honestly is going to depend on how good you are with a soldering iron. The pnp for a first install would be my suggestion honestly.. And did you go to the decoder selector? Because Bachmann is indeed listed. I grabbed a screen for you... Hopefully you can make it out...
> 
> Update :here is s link. I don't think the screen was that great :
> 
> ...


Thanks MatroxD.
Yes, spotted Bachmann in the page you've provided.
Hopefully looking forward to install it successfully. Will update once done:thumbsup:


----------



## Rajeshtriz (Apr 26, 2018)

Hi there,


Finally I've bought the decoder, Soundtraxx Econami ECO-PNP.
I was trying to install the same decoder in my DCC equipped EMD GP40 (BACHMANN).
Can somebody shed some light in replacing the stock board and install the new Econami decoder in my loco (including wiring details)?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Rajeshtriz said:


> Hi there,
> 
> 
> Finally I've bought the decoder, Soundtraxx Econami ECO-PNP.
> ...


The decoder and the locomotive should both have instructions for installation.

Sometimes there is a plug on the stock board, and all you have to do is pull a jumper and plug in the decoder (hopefully, if that's the case, you purchased one with the proper plug).

Otherwise, you'll be wiring it in yourself.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Apparently from what you have described your
Bachmann F unit has the standard Bachmann
DCC decoder which is a printed circuit board.

Take off the loco shell and you can then see
the existing wiring. Note whether the head and
backup lights are attached to the circuit board
or mounted on a separate board and whether
they are LED or other.

You should see red and black wires from the
trucks this will be the input to your sound decoder.

You should also see an orange and a grey wire
to the motor. These may be attached to the
existing decoder with small black plastic clips.
The Red and black wires also may use the
same attachment as would wires to the lights.
Make a note of where each wire is attached to
the circuit board so you can install the board 
later in another loco if desired.

Simply remove those clips and the wires will
come off. If the clips are not used you'll have
to unsolder those wires.

Determine what holds the existing decoder to
the frame. Remove it. 

Use the owner manual that came with your
sound decoder for installation instructions.
The wire color codes should be the same as
the existing ones. There will be additional
wires to the new speaker. 

Don


----------



## Rajeshtriz (Apr 26, 2018)

Thank you everybody for your quick response.

Below am attaching the image of my existing board,which contains only 6 wires:
a) 2 left and right - rear and front rail pickup
b) orange and green instead of orange and grey. - This seems orange is positive and green is Negative from MOTOR.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/rv51ql567h2fe9b/bsb.jpg?dl=0

1. My query is shall I unsolder the existing points and replace the board - does that work?

2. Am having Bachmann's digital controller - after installation how do I program different functions equipped with the new econami board?

Thanks in advance:thumbsup:


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Yes, The existing board must be removed. But before
you do, study the manual that came with your new
sound decoder. Determine the connections from
the trucks and to the motor. You may have to solder
the existing wires to the new sound decoder. Also,
determine the location of the speaker and what 
work you may have to fit it.

Is the new sound decoder a printed circuit board
with attached LEDs (similar to existing board)?

If not, you'll need to devise a method of attaching
the head and rear lights as well as connecting the
wires to the board. Determine the
boards light output voltage...often it's 12V DC, but
some output 2 or so volts DC for LEDs. Identify the
light common which most often is negative.

Check all these factors and let us know if you
encounter any difficulty or have any questions.

The Bachmann EZ controller will permit you to
change the loco address and very little else.
If there are sound CVs you want to change you
would have to take the loco to a dealer or other
modeller with a Digitrax, NEC, MRC or other DCC control
system capable of setting CVs.

Don


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

Yes, your going to unsolder the existing board.. But what helped me with the N scale (yours looks like my N scale engines), was it going by the soundtraxx wiring diagram that comes with the decoder. It's very much color coded that matches up (with the exception of the green that you mentioned, however, trace it to what it does.. I think mine, that was green, was, what actually should have been the gray, that pairs with the orange.. But double check that) pretty well..

And I'm trying to remember your second question.. Ok, now the thing your going to run into with the Bachmann dcc system, from what I remember, is the cv values that you can play with and modify.. I think, and I'm not sure, but I think you can only mess with cv 1 to 10. I could be wrong.. But for simple setup, you can do that with the Bachmann or any nmra controller.. I suggest YouTube.. But it's going to have a default Loco address of 003..

Just take your time and focus on one wire at a time.. And don't forget a resistor on the positive side of your led lights.. Once you have it wired, then worry about the programming.. And again, I cannot suggest YouTube enough... 

Good luck bud... 



Rajeshtriz said:


> Thank you everybody for your quick response.
> 
> Below am attaching the image of my existing board,which contains only 6 wires:
> a) 2 left and right - rear and front rail pickup
> ...


Sent from my Note8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

Something in the back of my head made me think that both my ho locos, for the stock board, they weren't actually soldered. But instead, they were held on my little black clips that actually slid off. But.. Either way, you will have to solder to the new board(most of the pnp ho soundtraxx are boards also) where they are labeled on the underneath side.. 

Sent from my Note8 using Tapatalk


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

A word of explanation about the
Bachmann EZ DCC controller.

Of course, it is changing CV values but nothing
on the controller tells you what CV or what value
is changing.

You can turn the lights on or off, change the loco address, change the direction (FW vs REV) for use in consists, and
not much more. 

You do this in a series of steps involving the loco # button,
the Stop button and sometimes the yellow function
button. 

There will likely be a desire to change some of
the CV settings on the new sound decoder. Our
man will have to call on someone with a full
feature DCC controller to make those changes.

The EZ controller will be able to operate the 
new sound decoder default settings. It will sound the horn, the
bell, and startup etc.

Don


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Using that Bachmann controller you can't edit the CV's???


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

I was thinking that as I read your reply. I just, both am not that familiar with that controller(when I did my research for my controller, it was a few months ago as you know, and I wasn't into changing CV's at that point), and I isn't remember exactly what it couldn't do. But what your saying makes sense from my memory( I think you advised me of that during that time and process), as it's buttons are limited. 

Lol, it'll just be time for an always welcome upgrade..  

Sent from my Note8 using Tapatalk


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

MichaelE said:


> Using that Bachmann controller you can't edit the CV's???


Nope. The Bachmann DCC EZ controller cannot
edit CVs in the manor the other controllers
can. It has only 10 loco address buttons,
a Stop, A function and a Rev/Fwd burtton, plus the
rotary speed control. It's utter simplicity for those
who are less technically inclined.

Here's Bachmann's video that shows the
controller and explains how to use it.

http://shop.bachmanntrains.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=274

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

DonR said:


> Nope. The Bachmann DCC EZ controller cannot
> edit CVs in the manor the other controllers
> can. It has only 10 loco address buttons,
> a Stop, A function and a Rev/Fwd burtton, plus the
> ...


Both the Bachmann EZ Command and the MRC Prodigy Explorer are limited function DCC systems and do not provide full access to the DCC features.

You have to purchase a full-featured system to get that functionality.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

MRC makes a device for those with the Bachmann EZ
or other limited function DCC controller. It can do
all the CV programming that you need.

https://www.trainworld.com/manufact...mrc-1520-decoder-dr-programmer-and-analyzer-/

This device lets you continue to enjoy the simplicity
of your limited DCC controller yet do the decoder
tune up tasks you need. Much less costly than
replacing what you have with a full feature controller.

Don


----------



## Rajeshtriz (Apr 26, 2018)

Hi Guys,

I've finished with the installation of Econami PNP board after replacing the stock onboard. It was so simple that it worked very well BUT the utter disappointment that its limited to only 5-6 functions of the Econami board. The Bachmann digital controller has very little options. With this it can ring the bell sound horn, engine start and stop, silence and light dimmer functions. That's it , nothing more .

Video: https://www.dropbox.com/s/q8i8xy1j74ozquu/VIDEO-2018-06-12-16-10-46.mp4?dl=0

https://www.trainworld.com/manufact...mrc-1520-decoder-dr-programmer-and-analyzer-/
Seems good at this point. Couldnt see the video though, so dont know about the capabilities this controller have.

Any other upgrade options for a good layout with a dozen trains?

Thanks


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Rajeshtriz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've finished with the installation of Econami PNP board after replacing the stock onboard. It was so simple that it worked very well BUT the utter disappointment that its limited to only 5-6 functions of the Econami board. The Bachmann digital controller has very little options. With this it can ring the bell sound horn, engine start and stop, silence and light dimmer functions. That's it , nothing more .
> 
> ...


So a couple things here. First of all, your Econami board is a stripped down version of a Tsunami decoder. It will have fewer capabilities (usually in the area of customization) than higher end decoders will.

Secondly, that programmer that Don referenced is just that. It will give you the programming capabilities that your DCC system doesn't have, but it won't actually allow you to operate anything. That's still the DCC system that does that.

What you envision doing with your layout and your trains are beyond the capabilities of the "limited feature" DCC system you have purchased. The number of trains you plan to operate also exceeds the capabilities of the EZ Command. So you don't have an "upgrade" option, per se. You will have to purchase a "full featured" DCC system.

I would recommend either NCE's systems, MRC's Prodigy line (although NOT Explorer, which is a "limited" system like the one you have now), or a Digitrax system. Carefully consider the features and design of each system -- the more expensive systems can do more, have more power (thus more locos), and have additional features (wireless, for one). The human factor -- how the system interacts with the user -- is a prime consideration, so if you can try before you buy, that's even better. My personal recommendation is the MRC Prodigy, for both ease of use and the design of the handset, but there are many who prefer the others.

This is not the place to go cheap. Consider your needs (current and future) and purchase a system that will meet them. All of the systems I reference above are fully expandable, though, so any of their starter sets can be upgraded later if the need arises.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Can't beat the NCE PowerCab for a full-featured starter system.


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

I also recommend the Powercab.. It's a good system that will grow with you.. It will allow you to learn programming, while it has a definite upgrade option(s)..

There are plenty of videos on it also to accelerate your learning experience.

Additionally, I highly recommend to download the manual from soundtraxx as the two versions have a ton of information.. 


And the main thing with the cab, on running the number of locomotives, is the power required. I currently run 2 HO and 1 N locomotive with sound, 1 more N locomotive without sound, (1) 4 led blinking crossing signal, and approximately 20 lights (led) on my Powercab(the lights are on other nce decoders, but all are controlled and powered by the cab). I have yet to see the amps go over 1.10. But I will simply buy a power booster when I want more power.. 

It's a very capable system.. 


Sent from my Note8 using Tapatalk


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

MichaelE said:


> Can't beat the NCE PowerCab for a full-featured starter system.





MatroxD said:


> I also recommend the Powercab.. It's a good system that will grow with you.. It will allow you to learn programming, while it has a definite upgrade option(s)....
> 
> It's a very capable system..
> 
> ...


This is going to happen -- you will get lots of folks who will recommend each of the "big 3" systems: NCE, Digitrax, and MRC. Don't make your choice based solely on the glowing reviews of other users.

The important thing to remember is that from a functionality / capability standpoint, there is no one superior system or manufacturer. This is why I recommend actually trying them out, or at least holding one in your hand, before you decide -- because personal preference will be the biggest differentiator between them, as is the combination of features and price.


----------

